# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Сколько должно занимать по времени прочтение 16-ти кругов маха-мантры?

## Danil22

Приветствую всех!

Скажите пожалуйста сколько уходит времени на прочтение джапы у вас. Я только начал духовный путь и читаю маха-мантру каждое утро 1 круг пока.. на это у меня уходит 27-30 минут. Т.е. если читать 16 кругов то получится около 7-8 часов.. Можно конечно читать куда быстрее, но я читаю размеренно и никуда не тороплюсь, я ведь читаю для Кришны..

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Данил!

Обычно у преданных уходит 5-6-7 минут на чтение круга махамантры. Если мы тратим на чтение круга джапы более 8-9 минут, то, как правило, это означает, что мы оставляем себе время для «параллельной» мыслительной деятельности, т.е. читаем невнимательно. Но, бывают и исключения, некоторые старшие преданные читают джапу весьма медленно. Также свои самые первые круги преданные читают весьма медленно, поскольку их ум не привык к подобной деятельности. Я свой первый круг читал около получаса. Также , как правило, утром  джапа естественным образом читается быстрее.

Однако чрезвычайно важно не «глотать» слоги махамантры, пытаясь развить хорошую скорость чтения. Ситуация, когда начинающий преданный читает не махамантру, а какую-то свою ее версию из-за проглатывания слогов, весьма распространена. Например, недавно я слышал такой вариант: «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна ре ре, Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама ре ре».Очень важно читать джапу отчетливо.

Из книги Е.С. ШАЧИНАНДАНЫ СВАМИ «ОКЕАН НЕКТАРА СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ»:

«ОТЧЕТЛИВОЕ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЕ ЗВУКОВ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ
Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно подчеркивал важность отчетливого произношения маха-мантры:
«При повторении мантры должна двигаться верхняя и нижняя губа, а также язык. Слова «Харе Кришна» должны быть ясно слышны. Иногда люди механически издают какие-то шипящие звуки вместо того, чтобы как следует произносить слова мантры, пользуясь языком и губами. Повторять Святое Имя очень просто, однако делать это нужно правильно».
Как быстро следует повторять мантру? Прабхупада говорил, что круги следует повторять «быстро», чтобы непрерывный поток Святого Имени мог наводить сознание и остановить материальную деятельность ума. Однако слишком быстрое повторение тоже имеет свои минусы: произношение слов мантры может стать неразборчивым. Если человек повторяет мантры правильно, ему требуется около 7 минут на один круг. В зависимости от индивидуальных особенностей того или иного преданного эта цифра может колебаться от 6 до 8 минут.
Зачастую начинающие преданные стремятся прочесть мантру как можно быстрее. Однако как раз в начале лучше повторять Святые Имена медленно и отчетливо. Со временем воспевание обязательно станет более быстрым. С другой стороны, если на один круг человеку требуется больше 8 минут, это может указывать на то, что отсутствует внимание либо опыт. Однако следует помнить, что опытные преданные, повторяющие мантру быстро, делают это вовсе не автоматически. Просто они в совершенстве овладели этим искусством.
По сути дела, воспевать Святое Имя очень просто, но делать это нужно правильно. Не следует забывать, что отчетливое произношение звуков Святого Имени – это очень важное служение Кришне.
До тех пор, пока позволяет здоровье, мы должны, мы должны повторять Святое Имя Господа громко и отчетливо. Тогда в момент смерти мы сможем произнести Святое Имя должным образом, с любовью и верой, и вернуться домой, в духовный мир.

ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЕ
Повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности. Однажды на падаятре я услышал, как японские и китайские преданные пели «Хале Лама, Хале Лама». В их языке нет буквы «Р». преданные, имеющие англоязычное происхождение, также не могут повторять букву «Р» отчетливо. Немцы, напротив, любят произносить «Кррришна», создавая глубокую вибрацию «Р» в горле. Этих «национальных издержек» следует избегать.
Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые привез в Индию своих западных учеников, скептически настроенные брахманы стали высмеивать его: «Свамиджи, Ваши ученики не могут даже правильно произнести маха-мантру». Прабхупада ответил: «Да! Именно поэтому я и привез их в Индию – чтобы они научились этому у вас».
Существуют определенные правила произношения мантры. В отличие от английского языка, где определенная буква может читаться по-разному в различных случаях, буквы санскритского алфавита всегда произносятся одинаково. Согласные подразделяются на 5 групп, в соответствии с видом произносимого звука. Есть звуки горловые, заднеязычные, произносимые в верхней части нёба, зубные и губные. Таким образом, согласные образуют систему, и тот, кто освоил эту систему, может научиться правильному произношению санскритских звуков.
Все согласные звуки маха-мантры произносятся, а именно: Ха-ре, Кри-шна, Ра-ма и относятся к средней группе (язык слегка загнут назад и вибрирует в верхней части нёба). Буква «Р» в слове Кришна, хотя и является гласной, произносится точно также: звук «Р» произносится как «РИ».
Западному человеку трудно произносить подобные звуки, особенно РА и РИ, поскольку их нет в западных языках. Однако этому можно научиться. Помимо правильного произношения в этом есть еще одно преимущество: язык не движется во рту взад-вперед; он все время находится в одном месте и просто вибрирует. Повторять мантру становится проще, затраты энергии уменьшаются и Святое Имя открывает себя «быстрее», как того хотел Шрила Прабхупада.
Различие в произношении а и а также имеет большое значение. Краткое а (в Ха-ре, Кри-шна, Ра-ма) является закрытым, а длинное а (в Ра-ма) является открытым.
Звук е в Ха-ре произносится как в слове «рельсы», но длиннее (а не «ей», как иногда произносят). Согласные ха и ма произносятся так же, как в словах «хан» и «маг».
Произнося все слоги маха-мантры в соответствии с указанными выше правилами, можно быстро освоить правильное произношение и так улучшить качество воспевания.»

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Danil22

*Ямуначарья дас*

Спасибо вам большое за ответ!

----------

